# Tomatoes are $1 apiece at local farm stand



## debodun (Aug 5, 2020)

This was on FB Marketplace. Three tomatoes for $3. Seems a bit high-priced to me for being the height of the season. What U think?


----------



## Pepper (Aug 5, 2020)

Just heard on news beef up 20%, eggs 10%.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 5, 2020)

debodun said:


> Three tomatoes for $3. Seems a bit high-priced to me



Ever heard of victory gardens?

Now, there are Virus gardens


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 5, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Ever heard of victory gardens?
> 
> Now, there are Virus gardens


The more things change the more they stay the same.

At these prices it will fun to grow my own.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2020)

My sister is having a hard time giving hers away!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 5, 2020)

I think that American's are the only people on earth fortunate enough to complain with their mouths full.

I'm more than willing to pay someone else to produce my food because quite frankly I'm too lazy to do it myself.

Every American farmer makes a huge investment and assumes a great risk to produce $1.00 tomatoes and $5.00 a quart strawberries. 

Supporting local farmers and food producers is a matter of national security and should be taken very seriously.

_"Farming looks mighty easy when your plow is a pencil and you're a thousand miles from the cornfield."_ - Dwight D. Eisenhower

Rant over for now!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 5, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Supporting local farmers and food producers is a matter of national security and should be taken very seriously.


I absolutely agree, Aunt Bea.  I remember learning in elementary school how we produced our own food and fed ourselves as a nation.  I'd like to see a return to that, before imports and exports muck it up.


----------



## Jules (Aug 20, 2020)

I gladly pay $1 each for a field ripened tomato.  Actually, I did today.  It was the first really good tomato I’ve had this year.


----------



## Linda (Aug 21, 2020)

We paid $1.88 for one tomato from Savemart last week.  We got about 4 nice tomatoes out of our garden and then between getting tired of hauling water from town (our well is salt water so we don't use it on plants) , the sun burning it up and our 3 little kittens playing in it we gave up on our garden.  Maybe we'll be somewhere else next spring so that we can have a garden.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 21, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I think that American's are the only people on earth fortunate enough to complain with their mouths full.
> 
> I'm more than willing to pay someone else to produce my food because quite frankly I'm too lazy to do it myself.
> 
> ...


Great post, especially the first line!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 21, 2020)

Texas tomatoes suck. Growing up in Illinois the tomatoes were fabulous and we ate them like apples.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 21, 2020)

I paid a $1.00 a tomato yesterday at a local produce stand for big tomatoes that are locally grown. I thought it was worth it. The taste and smell is outstanding!


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 21, 2020)

Stopped at a farm market on the way home  yesterday, one small square container 5$.
A small basket  17$. The only ones buying were tourists no distancing only a few masks.
They are now on my list for virus gouging.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 21, 2020)

This year I planted 6  tomato plants.
We put  up an old orange  plastic  snow fence to keep the deer out.
While we were away tall  grass/weeds  almost smothered  the plants.

I got into the patch,pulled  weeds .
Raked up  some of  the saw dust  from Hubby's  firewood   cutting.
Spread that around which helped keep the weeds  down.

I  think the  sharp edges of saw dust are keeping the  slugs  away.
Tomatoes are  slow ripening this year.
I'm watering them every other night.

We've had some to eat.
Hope to get enough to can,, may   freeze  the ones  that are ripe now.

Vegetable  or flower  gardening is  a  year  around job,,no matter where you live.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> This was on FB Marketplace. Three tomatoes for $3. Seems a bit high-priced to me for being the height of the season. What U think?
> 
> View attachment 116622


OMG, looks so delish!

Everything is going up, up, and up, but for quality produce/product, it's a small price to pay.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Texas tomatoes suck. Growing up in Illinois the tomatoes were fabulous and we ate them like apples.


We, as children would build a campfire and roast tomatoes on a stick until slightly charred and eat them with salt and pepper.  Talk about delish.  Well, to us they were amazing.


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 21, 2020)

Have a few plants producing tomatoes, little yellow cherry size , I am limiting myself to one per day. SOOO good fresh.
Finding that coffee grounds are helping to keep bugs and other away.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 21, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> *I think that American's are the only people on earth fortunate enough to complain with their mouths full.*
> *
> I'm more than willing to pay someone else to produce my food because quite frankly I'm too lazy to do it myself.
> 
> ...



*Now THAT'S one terrific post Bea!!  Perfectly said.*


----------



## Don M. (Aug 21, 2020)

I picked about 50 grape tomatoes from our garden a couple of days ago....and there are probably twice that many ripening soon.  Several times a day we snack on a couple....Best Candy I've ever found.


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2020)

At one time tomatoes were though to be poisonous because they are in the nightshade family.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 21, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> We, as children would build a campfire and roast tomatoes on a stick until slightly charred and eat them with salt and pepper.  Talk about delish.  Well, to us they were amazing.


There's a Persian restaurant here that char roasts tomatoes as a side with every meal. They _are_ delicious!


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 21, 2020)

If you get a ripe tomato for $1.00 that's a good price. The ones in the grocery stores are picked unripe for shipping. The difference in price is worth the price of admission. Also it depends on the variety and the thickness of the skin.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Texas tomatoes suck. Growing up in Illinois the tomatoes were fabulous and we ate them like apples.


I'd have to disagree.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I picked about 50 grape tomatoes from our garden a couple of days ago....and there are probably twice that many ripening soon.  Several times a day we snack on a couple....Best Candy I've ever found.



Homegrown are delicious. The ones you get in the stores are tasteless.


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 21, 2020)

I got a couple raised bed vegetable gardens ready to go, whats the best thing to grow this time of year?
I'm thinking - Beets, Carrots, Cauliflower.


----------



## Linda (Aug 21, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> We, as children would build a campfire and roast tomatoes on a stick until slightly charred and eat them with salt and pepper.  Talk about delish.  Well, to us they were amazing.


I've never heard of roasting tomatoes on a stick but it sounds good.  Next time I'm able to have a garden I'll give it a try.  I know from my days in Oregon that walking out on a warm day and picking a ripe tomato, wiping it clean on your shirt and eating it with salt is more wonderful than anyone who has just had tomatoes out of a grocery store could ever imagine.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I got a couple raised bed vegetable gardens ready to go, whats the best thing to grow this time of year?
> I'm thinking - Beets, Carrots, Cauliflower.


Where are you
?
Gardens are finished here.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> This year I planted 6  tomato plants.
> We put  up an old orange  plastic  snow fence to keep the deer out.
> While we were away tall  grass/weeds  almost smothered  the plants.
> 
> ...


Yes sharp edge mulch does keep bugs away
 You can also use a clay based product like oil absorbent which is mined in Nevada. Not only slugs but any bug. It scratches their skin and they get infected. It works on earwigs. The ugliest insect in existence.


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Where are you
> ?
> Gardens are finished here.


Missouri (USA)


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

Linda said:


> I've never heard of roasting tomatoes on a stick but it sounds good.  Next time I'm able to have a garden I'll give it a try.  I know from my days in Oregon that walking out on a warm day and picking a ripe tomato, wiping it clean on your shirt and eating it with salt is more wonderful than anyone who has just had tomatoes out of a grocery store could ever imagine.


The tomatoes here in the stores taste of nothing, despite there being every variety you can think of .. but in Greece and Cyprus I have them every morning for breakfast when I'm there  , they are so sweet and juicy they almost taste of strawberries


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Missouri (USA)


Prove it. L.O.L.


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2020)

Do farm stands in your locale have the butter and sugar variety of sweet corn?


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do farm stands in your locale have the butter and sugar variety of sweet corn?
> 
> View attachment 119233


Here they call them peaches and cream. I remember that variety being introduced.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do farm stands in your locale have the butter and sugar variety of sweet corn?
> 
> View attachment 119233



One of the things I miss about NYS is this type of corn. We can’t get fresh corn here in Florida.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do farm stands in your locale have the butter and sugar variety of sweet corn?
> 
> View attachment 119233


I've never heard of Butter & sugar Corn... we just go to the farm down the lane and pick our own corn straight from the field


----------



## bowmore (Aug 22, 2020)

Well if the tomato was this size, I would pay $1. I have 4 small tomato plants, and I just picked this monster. It weighs 17 ounces


----------

